# Porting Linux TI_usb_3410_5052 driver



## el_report (Sep 28, 2010)

Good day!
I'm need linux TI_usb_3410 (attached) driver and can't find analog in FreeBSD.
Questions:
1. Is it reall to rewrite (edit) it (have exp. in Linux, in *BSD I'm someone near newbie)?
2. What is better to read? Maybe someone know examples of porting usb driver under FreeBSD.
3. Any other kind of info is helpful too.  

King regards, Anatol.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2010)

You should look at comms/uticom.  It's marked as broken for FreeBSD 8, but is probably easier to fix than starting fresh.


----------



## el_report (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks!
I'll write about result


----------



## gaunab (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, your post is quite a year ago. I would be happy to use this device, too. Did you had any success on porting the driver to the new USB-Stack?


----------

